# Google nexus 7-best price?



## kazza007 (Jan 14, 2013)

I Want to get my first tab this week before the urge goes )
16gb now stopped I heard? If no, where to buy cheaply?
Ditto 32gb?
Prefer 16gb, do you think the extra 16gb worth it given I can attach USB?
Thank you


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Jan 14, 2013)

Do you really want a cable with a usb stick/hard drive hanging off it... slightly defeats the point of a 7" tablet no? 

I always find Google shopping quite good for tracking down cheap prices.


----------



## bmd (Jan 14, 2013)

The Google Play store is probably a good idea. £199 + £10p&p and in stock for the wifi only 32GB model.

https://play.google.com/store/devices/details?id=nexus_7_32gb


----------



## kazza007 (Jan 14, 2013)

£10 steep postage. Not that desparate 
Anywhere with codes & I have a cash back account...sub 200?!


----------



## Firky (Jan 15, 2013)

I bought mine off Tesco with £10 knocked off (with code) and free P%P, all I did was google discount codes.


----------



## Mapped (Jan 15, 2013)

Before xmas the cheapest 32gb I found was £190 at John Lewis (but they'd just sold out when I went in). I ended up getting it from Curry's for £200 and there was no budging on price or chucking in cases etc. and I tried 3 different stores.


----------



## kazza007 (Jan 18, 2013)

Any news on 16gb? Not many retailers are selling it. Still sold out on the play store. Is it discontinued? Supply is poor & inefficient. With cloud, I don't think I'll need a 32gb, ESP if I can get a 16gb for £160-170 odd, it is a decent chunk cheaper.
I had a very quick 'go' on it too, doesn't seem as smooth as iPad, is this the norm as its a more inferior os?
Tusks


----------



## yield (Jan 18, 2013)

It's worth checking in Asda if you've one near you that sells electronics. Maybe £130 for 16gb low stock though.

http://www.hotukdeals.com/deals/google-nexus-7-16gb-129-asda-store-1448605?


----------



## kazza007 (Jan 18, 2013)

Brill price will try the local superstore on way home cheers


----------



## Tankus (Jan 18, 2013)

don't need a 32gb with all that cloud ... that's an astounding price for what it is


----------



## Elvis Parsley (Jan 19, 2013)

Rang 5 asdas, nothing in stock. The wait continues


----------



## Firky (Jan 20, 2013)

There's loads for sale on ebay from reputable _looking_ sellers.

£120 with case:

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/ASUS-Goog...=UK_iPad_Tablets_eReaders&hash=item27cf0a982d

An hour left at time of writing: 5.45pm 20/01

£123

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/ASUS-Google-Nexus-7-16GB-Wi-Fi-7in-Black-/330856447254?_trksid=p2047675.m2109&_trkparms=aid=555001&algo=PW.CURRENT&ao=1&asc=123&meid=5012771203055859330&pid=100010&prg=1071&rk=3&sd=170977302573&


I fucking love mine, if offered an iPad Mini I'd stick with my N7 and I say that as an iPad owner


----------



## Elvis Parsley (Jan 24, 2013)

16Gb model is back on Google Play for £159 + postage


----------

